# Searching for router bits black and decker 7614



## Mrsnak (Jun 17, 2021)

Have an obsolete 7614 and bits are nonexistent. Does anyone sell these or is there an adapter that would replace the bit shaft that currently only accept the old style. An adapter that replaces the spindle that would accept common bits would be great.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum as well.
I am a bit confused over your question. (how long have you had that router ??).
I have two of the 7614s and all basic 1/4" bits fit and operate as they should.
what is that you are holding ?? I have never seen anything like that before. (some kind of puller or extractor ??).
in my experience, there were never bits made specifically for the B&D7614.
it takes the basic 1/4" shank bits.
from what I see, you are missing the friction collet and nut.
more info please.




































the small end of the collet goes in the down position (not as pictured).
also, it is supposed to be one piece (this one broke years ago).
new collets for the 7614 are still available on the internet if you need one.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mrsnak (Jun 17, 2021)

John Smith_ said:


> welcome to the forum as well.
> I am a bit confused over your question. (how long have you had that router ??).
> I have two of the 7614s and all basic 1/4" bits fit and operate as they should.
> what is that you are holding ?? I have never seen anything like that before. (some kind of puller or extractor ??).
> ...


Hi there! and thanks all for the welcome. I do have all the parts, I was just showing the existing bit shaft. On my model, the end cutting blades are interchangeable, and slide down the split on the shaft, with a screw-down nut that holds the cutting blade in place. This was great because I didn't have to pull the plate off and dismantle the entire shaft. I still have the small set of blades that came with the unit. It's only that they are not as sharp as they should be. I have sharpened this one before.
I was hoping that someone made an easier way to use regular bits.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

aaahhhhh SO !!
I have never seen that before - ever.
spinning at 25,000 RPMs, I would be very leery of it coming apart and - - - - well, it wouldn't be good.
maybe some of the Old Timers here have seen it and have some recommendations.
but for me, I would use the more modern router bits and put those in a drawer for posterity.
changing bits is not that difficult and you should not have to remove the base plate to change bits.
AND - carbide tipped bits will give you a much smoother cut than what you have. is this the only router you have ?
are you using the "shaft lock" and flat wrench ??


----------



## Mrsnak (Jun 17, 2021)

I don't use the router much, so it's lasted me years (as you can tell!) The cutting blades actually stay in very tight. It wasn't a bad system. Probably a Home Depot purchase in the 2000's. Came with a small table which makes it handy.
I do agree that the carbon tipped bits will be much better. Nothing worse than a rough cut with a dull bit.
Was not aware of a shaft lock on the unit until I just went out and saw the obvious lock lever. LOL. I just used two flatish open end 1" wrenches. I still need to unscrew the plastic plate to change bits, but this is not a problem.
Was there a special wrench made that could slip over that locking nut with the base in place?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

yeah - the shaft lock makes changing bits a breeze - especially if you have a "flat" wrench.
and any 1" flat wrench will work - even if you make your own out of a piece of flat steel.
I keep my wrenches tied near the plug so that I have to unplug the tool before putting a wrench to it.
I bought 3 back in the '80s (I think) and one shorted out and I tossed it - not thinking that some day it would be good for parts. so now I have only two that get used A LOT - I like the trigger switch for on/off the best. and I think that you can get the light bulb from a Box Store if you need one. the part number should be on it. (at least clean it out).
and keep the depth adjusting rail free of sawdust - no oil or grease - just keep it clean.


----------



## Mrsnak (Jun 17, 2021)

Terrific advice. Really appreciate you taking the time to enlighten me more on this. Great forum!


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

I thought for sure other members had this router. . . . it was quite popular when I bought mine.
the '80's was when I really got into making big hand-routed wood signs.
this particular router was used to make four (4) double faced cypress signs with routed letters. the sign panel was 14 feet long and 4 feet tall. (routed both sides). here are two of them.


----------



## Mrsnak (Jun 17, 2021)

I had a much simpler project last week. Making a base for a plexy cube cover.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

nicely done !!


----------

